# First freshener with triplets, how do I know if she has enough milk?



## Crosec7 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi
I have two Nigerian Dwarf does that are first fresheners this year.  They're both two years old.  The first kidded on Sunday night.  Everything went smoothly and quickly, and she had triplets!  One of the three is quite large and the other two are pretty tiny.  They seem healthy.  The big one is quite a bit more active and seems older than the other two, but the others are doing just fine as well and are starting to play now too.  My question is, I'm concerned about the doe's milk supply.  She had a huge udder before she kidded, and the kids only nursed from one side for the first day.  We milked out the other side as it was too engorged for the kids to nurse.  As soon as we softened it, they started nursing from both sides and have been nursing evenly since.  Her bag is MUCH smaller now though.  Often I see the kids latch on for a few seconds and then wander off, maybe as if they didn't get much milk.  We haven't tried milking the doe yet.  Our plan was to separate the kids at night and milk in the mornings after about 2-4 weeks, but at this point I'm not sure she's even going to make enough to feed the kids.  How do you tell if she's making enough milk for them?  They're not screaming or anything, they are mostly sleeping a lot and nursing and playing intermittently.  Maybe I'm worried for nothing, but I'm new at this and wish I was more confident in her supply!  Any tips would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats on the triplets and welcome from Ohio!

Sounds like they are doing fine - my lambs often only nurse for a few seconds at a time, especially at first.  I don't know about the milking, though, so I'll let a goat person chime in on that.

We'd love to see some pictures!  When is your other goat due?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

If the babies tails are wiggling while they are nursing, they are getting the milk. In 2-4 weeks I'd say go ahead a milk her. They have a way of holding milk back for the kids, but I would only milk her once a day. Any questions just ask !!!!


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you!  I think I'm just worrying like a first time mom. They're so small and fragile right now but they do seem healthy and mom is very healthy so they'll probably be just fine.

Our other doe is due in about two weeks. Based on her xray, we're expecting a single but it was taken pretty early so we could've missed one.

I'll upload a few pics this afternoon when I get home from work.  It's not working from my phone. They're pretty adorable!

Oh, also, I did notice that the mom's bag was quite a bit more full this morning. I think I just caught her at the end of the day yesterday when the kids had sucked her dry!  Their tails definitely are wiggling the whole time.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome  and Congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks all.  Here are a few photos.  This was from day 1, they're a little sturdier looking now.  The reddish and white one lying down is the buckling.  The other two are doelings.  We're probably selling the doelings to my father in law, and keeping the buckling (we will wether him) as a companion for our buck.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 24, 2015)

Love the coloring!


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks!  Yeah I was pretty happy with how they all turned out.  I'll attach photos of the buck and doe as well.  Our other doe is much lighter colored, kind of cream/tan and white, so it'll be interesting to see what her kid(s) look like.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 24, 2015)

They ALL look great! The babies are so adorable! Unless the kids are crying for food I wouldn't worry about it much. Most dairy goats can feed triplets with no issues.

You should put this pic up for Picture of the Week! Such a pretty pic!





http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/picture-of-the-week-pow-information-submissions.10826/page-194


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 24, 2015)

BTW, Welcome to BYH's!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

My buck is almost the same color, more white then, black and brown patches around his face. I have always called him a calico, I have looked at all the registry and associations, and I can't find what to call his coloring. 2 years with goats, and that's the one thing I don't know. Nice buck, doe , and babies.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks!  Maybe I will.  I love that photo too.  There's another one of him kind of jumping through the lupine that I love too.  It inspired our herd name, Lupine Hill.  The kids so far are Lupine Hill Cajun Spice (the red buckling we are keeping), Lupine Hill Mango Chutney (the tiny spotted doeling) and Lupine Hill Sassafrass (the bigger doeling who is VERY sassy!)


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

lkmartin1230 said:


> My buck is almost the same color, more white then, black and brown patches around his face. I have always called him a calico, I have looked at all the registry and associations, and I can't find what to call his coloring. 2 years with goats, and that's the one thing I don't know. Nice buck, doe , and babies.



Thanks!  We don't know much about breeding goats, but we thought our does were fairly nice looking and we found a fancy looking buck so we thought we'd give it a try.  Coming from the horse world I would really scold people who approached breeding that way, so I realize we are probably making tons of mistakes, but it's fun and I sure do love the kids.  We're mainly breeding for pets, so temperament was huge for us.  If someone wants to get into showing with one of the kids, great, they will be registered, but that wasn't our focus.  
About the coloring, our buck is listed as "tan with black and white random markings" so not terribly helpful!  I have no idea about coloring, I'll have to do some research so I know how to register the kids.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats on the babies and welcome to BYH from North Carolina


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

I come from a horse back ground too. Goats were just a way for me to keep something in my backyard. I have never bred horses, but have always had them.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't bred horses either, but have worked for a bunch of really high end breeders.  Now I work for a huge horse sanctuary and am in charge of the rescued Thoroughbreds.  I'm having so much fun with the goats now though at home!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

I "trained " my horses when I was younger, and everytime I tell someone that they like totally go off into a full blown argument, so I stopped offering to help other people with horses. Now, I am with goats, and have my riding horse, and my pony that I rescued off the street. I love genetics, and stuff related...don't think I'd ever breed horses there are to many already. Goats on the other hand I will breed, because we have a market, and some people like goat meat. Love my goats and would never eat one.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry for the life story. I tend to get a little carried away.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

How many horses do you care for? Just curious.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

There are right around 60 Thoroughbreds at the sanctuary that are my responsibility.  There are over 400 animals total.  Horses, donkeys, goats, sheep, llamas and alpacas.  It's a huge operation, but it's run by good people and has pretty good funding.  They take really good care of the animals.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

There are right around 60 Thoroughbreds at the sanctuary that are my responsibility.  There are over 400 animals total.  Horses, donkeys, goats, sheep, llamas and alpacas.  It's a huge operation, but it's run by good people and has pretty good funding.  They take really good care of the animals.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 24, 2015)

@Crosec7   Welcome to BYH. You are "right up the road" from me...I live near Redding.

The kids are adorable and like @Goat Whisperer said, if they aren't crying they are most likely fine, kids tend to nurse for a few seconds and run off to play. As they get bigger they will nurse longer. You will see their little tails wagging in ecstasy while they are nursing and happy.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

400 animals!! Bless y'all for taking care of all those precious animals.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 24, 2015)

babsbag said:


> @Crosec7   Welcome to BYH. You are "right up the road" from me...I live near Redding.
> 
> The kids are adorable and like @Goat Whisperer said, if they aren't crying they are most likely fine, kids tend to nurse for a few seconds and run off to play. As they get bigger they will nurse longer. You will see their little tails wagging in ecstasy while they are nursing and happy.



Oh yes, you are close by.  Thanks for the advice.  It's nerve wracking being a first timer.  

And by the way, for all of you experienced goat breeders...I know they say you can expect some bloody discharge for up to a week or two after kidding.  Our doe had absolutely no discharge until this evening when there was some dried blood/mucus on her vulva and tail.  I'm assuming this is normal, just wanted to make sure.  Also, she's acting interested in our buck already, how soon do does come back into heat??  I'm not putting them in together, don't worry.  Just thought it was a little soon for her to be interested in him!  He, on the other hand, thought it was perfect timing.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 25, 2015)

The blood part it normal, sometimes up to three weeks I will see it off and on. Can't help with the buck part as I have Alpines and they are seasonal breeders so they are never in heat after kidding.

Enjoy those babies, they are addicting. Not sure how you can sell those cute little girls.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 25, 2015)

I know!  I'm already having trouble with the idea of selling them.  But I'm telling myself if I sell them I can breed more next year.  Our barn isn't big enough for lots of goats, and where we are we need to lock them in at night, too many predators.  At least they will most likely go to my father in law, so we can continue to see them as they grow up!  I think if we decide to expand our herd we should buy instead of retain doelings, as we only have the one buck right now.  At least we know this cross creates lots of color!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 25, 2015)

I had to sell my buck, because I wanted to retain my doelings, and I can say it was one of the hardest sells I have ever made, but it got better after the babies came. If you are wanting to keep his babies, you might want to look into selling him. I have always said if I kept doelings off my buck I would just get him Neutered, because he is kind natured, and would make a great pet for any future bucks I get.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 25, 2015)

Crosec7 said:


> Oh yes, you are close by.  Thanks for the advice.  It's nerve wracking being a first timer.
> 
> And by the way, for all of you experienced goat breeders...I know they say you can expect some bloody discharge for up to a week or two after kidding.  Our doe had absolutely no discharge until this evening when there was some dried blood/mucus on her vulva and tail.  I'm assuming this is normal, just wanted to make sure.  Also, she's acting interested in our buck already, how soon do does come back into heat??  I'm not putting them in together, don't worry.  Just thought it was a little soon for her to be interested in him!  He, on the other hand, thought it was perfect timing.


Like Babs said, the discharge is normal 

The does can start to cycle again within a few weeks. Right now its most likely the hormones from kidding but still keep them separated! We have had does flirt with the bucks a few hours before kidding, again its just the hormones. 



lkmartin1230 said:


> I had to sell my buck, because I wanted to retain my doelings, and I can say it was one of the hardest sells I have ever made, but it got better after the babies came. If you are wanting to keep his babies, you might want to look into selling him. I have always said if I kept doelings off my buck I would just get him Neutered, because he is kind natured, and would make a great pet for any future bucks I get.


Does your buck have a companion? Most say to get a wether but I always tell folks to look at getting another breeding buck. That way you have another buck you can use on the daughters.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes my buck has friends. I have 8 goats, and herd still growing, I am going to be hunting for another breeding buck next year. I put my buckling with my new breeding buck, so he has a friend.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Another question for you experienced breeders.  We want to disbud our kids.  However, our buck is polled, so I want to be absolutely sure the kids have buds before we do it.  I have a friend who is experienced with full sized goats who will do it for us, but I'm nervous that the kids are so tiny.  The two in my profile pic are just over 2.5 lbs now.  The big one is over 5 lbs!  I can't feel buds on anyone yet, but I'm expecting to soon if they aren't polled.  How small can the kids be and have it be safe?  The iron she uses is 1/2 inch, and that seems like it will be awfully big on their tiny heads.  Is it ok to wait another week?  They're 1 week old now.  Thanks!


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 27, 2015)

first welcome to BYH, the babies are adorable!  if your buck is polled then there is a 50/50 chance the kids are polled.  just keep feeling the top of their heads and if or when you feel the horn buttons starting to push up under the skin you'll know its time to dehorn.  a polled kid will have the hard area under the skin but it won't grow to a point.  it's ok to wait a few days till you know for sure that they are growing horns or not.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Also, just for fun, here are a couple pics from this morning.  Everyone is doing well.  

https://goo.gl/photos/L7Fm4YotyEUxNst26

Mango, the little spotted one, is the weakest.  She had an increased respiratory rate with slightly raspy lung sounds, so we started her on a short course of antibiotics just to be safe.  She's doing great this morning.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, go ahead and wait. But, if they do have buds they will have a swirling hair around them before you can actually see the bud.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

How are the kids? ?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies and welcome from Minnesota! I, myself, am new to goats. Hoping to have babies born in 2017


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 30, 2015)

The kids are doing great! The little ones are over 3 lbs and Sassy is over 6 lbs! They're all growing at the same rate, so that's all I can expect.  It's very hot here this week, so we're using fans, misters and lots of shade to keep them comfy.  They're very active in the morning and evening when it's cool, running and jumping on everything!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Aww, well I hope they continue to do well. Hope the heat will go too. It's actually pretty nice weather here. In the 80's, and that's really good compared to last week's 102.


----------



## Crosec7 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah it was 105 here yesterday and supposed to be as hot or hotter today.  At least this time it's only supposed to last a few days.  Earlier in the summer it was close to  110 for over a week!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Aug 8, 2015)

Love these photos- such beautiful coloration on them! I've only ever experienced twins, so I am curious to hear about the progress of these three babies (and see more cute photos obviously!)


----------



## Crosec7 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks! I will post more pics asap.  They're adorable and very friendly! We have two more now also, twin bucklings from our other doe. They're all doing great, although the doe with the triplets is being kind of aggressive with the other doe and her kids.  I'm not sure how to fix that, I'm hoping they'll all just get used to each other soon.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Apr 10, 2019)

To those of you that use your milk for human consumption, do any of you test the milk before using and if so what do you test for and what lab do you use?  thanks ...I am a first timer and want to make sure milk is safe, my does have been tested and are negative , but I think milk needs testing.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 21, 2019)

kind of the same question...my Kiko had triplets last Saturday and the third is definitely the runt. It seems like she doesn't want to nurse him. When he tries to latch on she just kicks/pushes him away. He very skinny so I pulled him today and am trying to bottle feed but I really have to make it happen otherwise he won't latch on. I know she bonded with him because she goes crazy when I take him out. Can they make enough milk for all three?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2019)

Georgia Girl said:


> To those of you that use your milk for human consumption, do any of you test the milk before using and if so what do you test for and what lab do you use?  thanks ...I am a first timer and want to make sure milk is safe, my does have been tested and are negative , but I think milk needs testing.



Our animals are tested and we pasteurize the milk
I'm pretty sure dairy's just test for antibiotics.
@babsbag has a dairy, she would know.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 21, 2019)

One of my does had trips last year & would only nurse the first two. The 3rd was born just after the first two had been partially clean and had already nursed.  She took care of #3  in every way except letting her nurse & so I bottled her...with the does milk, hoping she would let her nurse and I tried but couldn't be there all day to hold her.   So, we co-parented Peanut. 

As to testing milk.    I do drink and use my goat milk, raw.  I check it for mastitis but, only by the swatches you buy.  In 7 years I have never had an issue.   However, I do take all precautions of washing udders, squirting first milk out of teats, wiping again, then milking by hand device...so all goes directly into a jar.   Also take fast action to cool quickly....ice baths while milking others, freezer for 45 min, then frig.    You can pasteurize, of course.   My does are tested, in general  (CAE, etc) but not the milk specifically.   You can test for counts like a dairy.  Those who do can give details.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Apr 21, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> Our animals are tested and we pasteurize the milk
> I'm pretty sure dairy's just test for antibiotics.
> @babsbag has a dairy, she would know.


Do you have one of the pasteurizers or do you just use stove top?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2019)

Georgia Girl said:


> Do you have one of the pasteurizers or do you just use stove top?



Stove top and stainless steel pot.


----------



## Daisy Mae (May 3, 2020)

Hello
I found your post because I was doing a search on lupine. We are in Ca too and have some lupine on our property. I’ve read that they are poisonous to goats. We are getting 2 goats soon. Should I be worried? Thank you!


----------

